
JPMorgan develops robot to execute high-speed trades - TuringNYC
https://www.ft.com/content/16b8ffb6-7161-11e7-aca6-c6bd07df1a3c
======
TuringNYC
We've reached peak-hype. This article, from an otherwise reputable publication
is complete rubbish -- "robots" have been used to execute trades for decades.
Same for "AI" \-- we've been using linear regression, bayesian models, as well
as deep models for years. Dont these publications have any decent technical
editors?

